# Is there a list of required documents for temporary (spouse's) visa renewal?



## Yasmean (Jul 29, 2014)

Hello everyone.

I am really gatvol with this whole VFS/DHA nonsense. :frusty:

VFS gave me a list of supporting documents I need. DHA gave me another list. Some things are common to both lists but I seriously have no idea what I am supposed to be bringing.

And now I'm reading on this forum that I may need to 'sandbag' my application by turning in things not asked for, such as birth certificates and bank statements?

Please help! What do I need to bring with my to VFS next week when I go for my appointment? I really don't want to get a rejected application.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

*TL;DR:* Put every single document mentioned in your application.

*Long version:* Even if you had "the" list and you included all those documents, it still wouldn't guarantee your application successful. There are a plethora of things you need to know and every immigration/visa/permit application is a legal application of evidence to build your case for the visa you want to receive. Adding every document you have heard of will help, but in the end it boils down to knowing how to compile a brilliant application.


----------



## amirshehzad (Mar 12, 2014)

it looks like a full application as when to apply for the first time. 
1. take all the original documents at the time you going there.
2. id's and passport for husband and wife . marriage certificate. 
3. police clearance certificate from s.a and in my case Pakistan(all the countries where u lived about one year after the age of 18). Medical report. radiologist report.
4. The form they will provide you. to fill and submit. and be sure it should be for the spouse this time not the relative permit as they do for first time with everyone, and i heard we cant have work endorsement and business endorsement on that. 
5. application for business endorsement or work endorsement. 
6. birth certificate, as it looks very unnecessary. 
7. bank statement. i also provide salary slip .
8. an affidavit that we are still in relationship and whatever information we have provided it is right to our best knowledge. and attest all the documents from an attestation authority.
9. wedding pics and other pics in print form. they do not demand this, but i think its a great help. 

anything you think can help you must submit. Legalman is the one who can help us in all this application submission process. Thanks to him for all time support. 

i am working on how to put business endorsement application, 

I want to know if i can put my application for extension of relative(spouse) visa ,((while we are together for about 9 months , although we got married before 3 years. and after 2 years south African high commission gave us the visa. )))


----------



## Yasmean (Jul 29, 2014)

as salaam alaikum Amir,

The affidavit they want us to write is one that says we share financial responsibility for each other. Did you write something to this effect? Because this goes against our antenuptial agreement we have in place so that our religious beliefs (husband and wife do not share debts or assets) are protected.

I am thinking of excluding that part and writing that my husband is financially responsible for me (but not vice versa) and attaching the antenuptial agreement. But my fear is that home affairs will get confused and reject the application without actually looking at our situation....


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Yasmean said:


> as salaam alaikum Amir,
> 
> The affidavit they want us to write is one that says we share financial responsibility for each other. Did you write something to this effect? Because this goes against our antenuptial agreement we have in place so that our religious beliefs (husband and wife do not share debts or assets) are protected.
> 
> I am thinking of excluding that part and writing that my husband is financially responsible for me (but not vice versa) and attaching the antenuptial agreement. But my fear is that home affairs will get confused and reject the application without actually looking at our situation....


Yes, very interesting, bear in mind that Home Affairs does not care what religion or beliefs you have, you must comply. We've seen this with people who are in a relationship for 5 years and engaged to be married, yet do not live together yet due to their beliefs.


----------



## Spiggles (Mar 19, 2014)

Yasmean said:


> as salaam alaikum Amir,
> 
> The affidavit they want us to write is one that says we share financial responsibility for each other. Did you write something to this effect? Because this goes against our antenuptial agreement we have in place so that our religious beliefs (husband and wife do not share debts or assets) are protected.
> 
> I am thinking of excluding that part and writing that my husband is financially responsible for me (but not vice versa) and attaching the antenuptial agreement. But my fear is that home affairs will get confused and reject the application without actually looking at our situation....


Hi Yasmean,

I thought you do not need to submit an affidavit if you are married, you simply submit a marriage certificate. If you are in Life Partnership, then you need to submit a Notarial agreement and an affidavit stating that you are in relationship and sharing financial responsibility.
For a Spousal visa- you just need your marriage certificate.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Also bear in mind that proof of cohabitation is often given by showing two individual's bank statements sent by postage to the same address.


----------



## amirshehzad (Mar 12, 2014)

Wa alaikum us salam.nicely explained by LegalMan, they don't care, we have to go according to their rules and regulations, you don not need to submit the affidavit, but I think this is a good thing , support to your application.


----------

